# Hummingbird Flashers



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

how do they compare to a Vexilar or Marcum


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

Humminbird flashers in my honest opinion are just as good if not better than any vexilar or marcum that you can buy i have used my ice-45 for a couple years now and havnt had a problem to date, i went to the 45 from my old fl-8 and i couldnt be more happy, i had a buddy who started ice fishin a couple years ago and i offered him my fl-8 to buy he used it a few times and then he baught his own humminbird ice-35 and honestly for the same price range products the ice-35 is leaps and bounds better than the fl-8, the screen is twice as clear twice as large twice as bright it is really not even a question when you actually sit the two side by side so if your having to decide between the bottom line products then i would suggest the ice-35 from personal experience over a fl-8 i dont have much experience with marcum's however


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

i used to borrow my brothers's vexilars when i would go out and we really got into the crappies last year and one of our buddies just bought a ice-55 humminbird and it was amazing, no noise, rare to have interference and the clarity unreal, so everyone this year now has an ice-55 and go for the top model its worth it. i have caught more fish on it then i ever had. I love the digitable screen and buttons that light up. best flasher i have ever used or owned


----------

